# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Alltag im Isaan

## thedi

Gestern war ich auf zwei Banken in Manchakiri: Bei der Bangkok Bank hob ich einen grösseren Bargeldbetrag ab und liess mein Sparbuch ersetzen, da die Einträge jetzt schon auf der letzten Seite erfolgen. Dauerte, beides zusammen, vom betreten der Bank bis wieder verlassen, 10 Minuten.

Dann zur die Krung Thai, wo ich monatlich 5000 Baht einer Nichte als Unterstützung für ihr Studium überweise. Der ATM an dem ich das normalerweise mache war einmal mehr kaputt, also musste ich an den Schalter. Bevor ich die Bank nur betreten durfte, musste ein Security die Daten aus meinen Pass in sein Handy eintippen. Da hatte es schon eine Warteschlange, denn sein Handy ist klein aber seine Finger sind gross. Mein Pass ist nicht in Thai Schrift, und das bot zusätzliche Probleme. Vor dem Eingang zu Bank, beim Security, verlängerte sich die Warteschlange entsprechend.

Der Security gab mir dann meine Queue Nummer. Es waren 14 Nummern vor mir am warten. Es hat 6 Schalter und 8 Bänklerinnen, aber nur zwei Schalter bedienten Kunden. Eine der beiden Bänklerin die Kunden bedienten war offensichtlich neu: sie wirkte überfordert und hilflos. Ihre Kollegin vom anderen Schalter musste ihr hie und da helfen. Das dauerte dann gut und gerne 5 Minuten, in denen keiner der beiden Schalter Kunden bediente. Die anderen 6 Damen versuchten nicht einmal so zu tun als wären sie beschäftigt.

Als Pensionierter hat man ja Zeit. Und die Bank ist airconditioniert. Also litt ich nicht körperlich. Die Bänklerinnen sind alle jung, langhaarig und wären wahrscheinlich ausserordentlich hübsch, was aber mit den Covid-Masken nicht ersichtlich war. Es war langweilig. Sehr langweilig. Nach einer guten Stunde wurde ich dann endlich aufgerufen, machte meine Einzahlung und war in 3 Minuten fertig. Anschliessend rief ich meine Nichte an, und bat sie ein Konto bei einer richtigen Bank zu eröffnen.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

---

Ich habe mir vorgenommen hier von Zeit zu Zeit von meinem Alltag im Isaan zu berichten. Der Thread wird also fortgesetzt.

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Thedi, gute Idee und das Forum bereichernd.

----------


## thedi

Ich erinnere mich an den Religionsunterricht meiner Kindheit: Jehova hat in Ägypten Plagen veranstaltet um sein auserwähltes Volk frei zu erpressen: Invasionen von Fröschen und Fliegen sind mir noch in Erinnerung. Im Isaan sind es Mango und Fliegen. Ohne das ein Jehova sagt, was er damit erpressen will.

Jedes Jahr im Mai ist es dasselbe: Mango reifen. In unserem Garten, in Nachbars Garten. Wohin das Auge reicht reife Mango an den Bäumen.

Eine Mango ist eine Delikatesse. Mit Betonung auf _eine_. Berge von Mango sind aber nur noch eine Plage. Ich füttere meinen Hühnern und Enten täglich drei Eimer voll klein geschnittene Mango. Aber auch denen sind die Früchte nun verleidet. Sie fressen sie nur noch wenn ich sie ihnen schön mundgerecht zubereitet mit anderen Küchenabfällen zusammen gebe.

Nachbarn mit dem Überfluss an Mango beschenken? Total kontraproduktiv! Der würden sich standa pede mit einem Korb voll seiner Mango revanchiert.

So ist Isaan: entweder es herrscht Mangel, oder Überfluss. Einmal zu heiss, dann zu kalt. Einmal zu trocken, dann Überschwemmung. Es scheint hier kein Mittelmass zu geben.


Während ich am Tisch vor dem Haus Mango in Hühnerschnabel-grosse Stücke schneide, bildet sich um mich herum jeweils ein Schwarm von dicken feissen Fliegen. Diese Art fetten Fliegen sieht man sonst eher auf Märkten bei Fleisch- und Fisch-Ständen. Bei mir zu Hause gibt es die nur in der Mango Zeit und sie kommen wenn ich Mango rüste oder wir am essen sind. Sie sind grün schimmernd und recht gross. Geschmack Sensoren haben sie in ihren Füssen und damit betasten sie alles was irgend wie interessant schmeckt. Von Hühner Exkrementen bis zu meinem Kotelett. Der Gedanke ist wenig appetitlich, aber sonst sind sie nicht weiter schlimm.

Schlimmer finde ich die kleinen Fruchtfliegen. Sie sind kaum 1 mm gross, schweben mit Vorliebe vor meinen Augen und versuchen dann in meinen Augen zu landen. Da meine Hände beim Mango hacken mit Fruchtsaft verschmiert sind, kann ich sie nicht einmal wegwischen. 

Rächen sich diese Nervtöter für das, was Forscher mit ihren Verwandten, den _Drosophila melanogaster_, alles angestellt haben? Aber warum dann bei mir? Ich hatte an der ETH immer nur mit Computern, nie mit Tierversuchen zu tun. Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass sie nur gewisse Menschen belästigen. Meine Frau lassen sie zum Beispiel in Ruhe.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## thedi

Wir hatten in Manchakiri einen Lotus Mini und zwei Seven-eleven Läden. Das war jahrelang gut so. Vor ein paar Monaten zog einer der Seven etwas vom Zentrum weg um einen grösseren Laden mit einem Parkplatz davor zu eröffnen. Parkplätzen davor - etwas ganz neues für Manchakiri. So was von bequem, das Auto oder Töffli gleich vor dem Laden abstellen zu können. Also lief der neue Seven hervorragend - auf Kosten der anderen.

Ein Big C Mini eröffnete dann vis à vis vom Lotus Mini - mit praktisch dem gleichen Angebot wie der Lotus aber auch mit ein paar Parkplätzen vor dem Laden. Lotus zog zwei Wochen später nach: neue Beschriftung _Lotus go fresh_, neues Mobiliar und das Warensortiment aktualisiert. D.h. die drei haben nun alle das gleiche Warenangebot.

Vorher hatten Lotus und Seven teilweise verschiedene Warenangebote. Jetzt ist das standardisiert - mir fehlen nun unter anderem Natur-Yoghurt, Vollkornbrot-Toast und abgepackter gemischter Salat. Der Fortschritt ist auch hier auf dem Lande unaufhaltsam.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## thedi

Dafür gibt es nun Buttergipfeli in den drei Läden. Die sind je einzeln in einer Plastik-Verpackung verschweisst. Damit die zarten Gebäcke beim Transport nicht zerquetscht werden, enthalten die Verpackung viel Luft. Man kann sich das vorstellen wie ein länglicher Luftballon mit einem Buttergipfeli mitten drin. Eigentlich meinte ich, dass Brot so schnell altern würde. Aussert sie hätten eine sauerstofffrei Atmosphäre in der Verpackung.  Das interessierte mich. Also kaufte ich mal zwei solche Buttergipfeli.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen, wenn man die wie in der aufgedruckten Anleitung empfohlen kurz im Backofen aufbackt, sind sie hervorragend.

Das mit Anleitung lesen ist aber nicht so einfach. Sie ist in Thai. Und sie ist - wie alles auf der Verpackung - mickrig klein gedruckt. Ich kann zwar ein bisschen Thai lesen, aber mit der kleinen Schrift kann ich Feinheiten - geht der Kringel nun links rum oder rechts rum? - nicht erkennen. Dazu sind meine Augen nicht mehr gut genug. Zudem ist der meiste Text in schwarzer Schrift auf durchsichtige Plastikfolie gedruckt. Das erschwert das lesen zusätzlich.

Ein Freund hatte mir mal Google Translate empfohlen. Das könne auch klein gedruckten Thai Text mit der Kamera erkennen und dann sogar übersetzen. Also holte ich meinen iPad und versuchte es: Bingo! Erstaunlich wie gut das geht. Im Kamera-Bild erscheint zuerst das Buttergipfeli in der Verpackung mit Thai Text, ganz wie in Natur. Dann wechselt der Text plötzlich auf Deutsch. So als wäre die Verpackung nun auf Deutsch beschriftet.

OK, nicht perfekt, keine perfekte Übersetzung, aber man versteht was gemeint ist. Ich hielt das mit den neuronalen Netzen und der künstlicher Intelligenz bisher eher für Werbe-Geschwätz -  aber nein: das funktioniert tatsächlich.

Es ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich immer noch nicht weiss, ob sie die Gipfeli in einer sauerstofffreien Atmosphäre verpackten sind, und - wenn ja - welches Gas sie dazu verwendeten. Dazu steht leider nichts auf der Verpackung. Da hilft dann auch Google nicht weiter.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## thedi

Heute war ich im Spital Manchakiri zwecks Drei-Monats-Check. Ich wollte eigentlich nie regelmässige Gesundheitschecks machen, aber bei den Covid-19 Impfungen haben sie mich erwischt.

Vorher machte ich immer einen Bogen um Ärzte. Nach dem Motto: „praktisch alle Gestorbenen waren kurz vor dem Tod noch bei einem Arzt. Halte Dich also von Ärzten fern“. 

Das Covid-19 Impfdebakel in Thailand ist ja wohl bestens bekannt. Nach mehreren erfolglosen Versuchen bei Privatspitälern in Khon Kaen ging ich dann doch ins Spital Manchakiri. Dort war das hervorragend organisiert, auch wenn der Impfstoff Sinovac wegen Wirkungslosigkeit eine Woche später durch Astra ersetzt wurde, und dieser dann ein paar Monate später wiederum durch Pfitzer. So habe ich nun von allen drei je einen Schuss bekommen. Moderna - was ich eigentlich wollte - hätte ich bis heute nicht bekommen.

Bei der Impfaktion wurde im Spital Manchakiri auch der Blutdruck gemessen und der sei zu hoch, sagten sie. Bei einem weiteren Check stellten sie noch Blutzucker und Cholesterin fest. Seither habe ich alle drei Monate einen Termin im Spital.

Diese sind wiederum hervorragend organisiert. Allerdings nur aus Sicht des Spitals. Für Patienten bedeutet das viel warten zwischen den einzelnen Stationen, die zu durchlaufen sind. Dienstag und Mittwoch ist Blutzucker-, Donnerstag Bluthochdruck-Tag. Man bekommt eine Vorladung für den richtigen Tag.

Erfahrene Stamm-Patienten kommen scheinbar schon in aller Herrgottsfrühe ins Spital. Ich als Neuling kam um 07:30 und war mit Queue Nummer 62 der letzte. Entsprechend musste ich warten, warten, warten. Um 12:15 konnte ich endlich bezahlen und meinen Pillenvorrat für die nächsten 3 Monate abholen … und an diesen Schaltern zum zahlen und Pillen bekommen warteten dann auch viele von der Frühaufsteher. Ich lernte: es lohnt sich nicht speziell früh ins Spital zu gehen. 07:30 war schon gut - warten tun sie alle.

Erfreulich sind die Kosten: mit allen Checks und Medikamente für 3 Monate gerade mal 1090 Baht, obwohl ich als Farang in Spitälern der Regierung einen höheren Tarif bezahle als Thais.

Natürlich könnte ich nach Khon Kaen in ein schickes Privatspital gehen. Schneller wäre das allerdings nicht. Auch wenn dort etwas weniger lang gewartet werden muss, wäre mit dem Weg - eine Stunde hin und eine Stunde zurück - die Zeitersparnis gering. Zudem gefällt mir die Atmosphäre im einfachen Drittwelt-Spital in Manchakiri besser als die schicki-micki Marmor Hallen in den Privatspitälern. Das Personal in Manchakiri war freundlich und geduldig mit mir, der noch nicht wusste wie der Haase läuft. In den grossen Privatspitälern mögen die Schwestern jünger und hübscher sein, aber in Manchakiri kommt das Lächeln von Herzen. Das gefällt mir.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## thedi

_Mä Si-en_ ist eine jüngere Schwester meiner Frau. Sie hat während ein paar Jahren bei uns als Haushaltshilfe etwas Geld verdient. Ihr Mann, _Taa Rong_, war Handwerker. Er baute die meisten unserer Häuser. D.h. er war mein Vorarbeiter und baute mit seinen Freunden. Ich kaufte Werkzeug und Baumaterial und sagte wie ich es gerne hätte. Dabei waren mir die praktischen Erfahrungen von Taa Rong eine grosse Hilfe.

Keiner hatte je einen Ausbildung genossen - Taa Rong konnte gerade mal lesen und schreiben, aber Null rechnen. Er war aber schon immer interessiert am bauen. Wenn irgend wo gebaut wurde ging er hin, schaute zu, erkundigte sich warum und wieso das so und nicht anders gemacht wird, und erwarb sich so ein ansehnliches Fachwissen.

Nach jedem abgeschlossenen Bauprojekt schenkte ihm jeweils das Werkzeug - von Bohrmaschine bis Betonmischer sowie die damals teuren Brettern für Schalungen zum Beton giessen. Ich hoffte, dass er damit ein kleines Unternehmen gründen könnte. Das klappte aber nie, denn er war einerseits nachlässig im Unterhalt von Werkzeug und anderseits vermietete er das Werkzeug lieber an andere und kassierte so etwas ohne eigene Anstrengung.

Dazu kam sein Alkoholkonsum. Je länger je mehr war das nicht mehr lustig. Beim ersten Morgengrauen wartete er mit zittrigen Händen beim Dorfladen um seinen ersten Schuss Schnaps zu bekommen. Nach und nach kamen dann seine Kumpanen dazu und gegen 8 Uhr, wenn eigentlich mit Arbeiten begonnen werden sollte, war er oft schon so betrunken, dass er nur noch schlafen gehen konnte.

Entsprechend ging es Berg ab mit ihm. Heute bezieht er eine Teilinvaliden Rente (700 Baht) plus Altersrente (600 Baht pro Monat), weil er einerseits unseren _Phu Yai Baan_ gut kennt und anderseits auch niemand mehr erwartet, dass er nochmals als Handwerker arbeiten könnte. Nach mehreren Alkohol bedingten Unfällen kann er nur noch mühsam gehen. Er wurde ein Nörgeler. Kritisiert jeden, stellt hohe Ansprüche und hat daher auch kaum mehr Freunde, die mit ihm zusammen etwas unternehmen wollten. 

So hockt er nun Tag ein, Tag aus auf dem Boden in der Türe seines Hauses und wartet bis es Abend wird. Geld verdient er keines mehr. Er verkaufte alles was sich irgend wie zu Geld machen liess. Machte Schulden bis ihm niemand mehr Geld leiht. Und lebt nun von dem was meine Frau und ich ihm und seiner Frau, Mä Si-en, geben: täglich schickt meine Frau einen fliegenden Händler bei ihnen vorbei, damit sie wenigstens täglich eine warme Mahlzeit haben. Ich spende wöchentlich 1000 Baht damit sie Elektrisch und Wasser bezahlen können und Taa Rong seinen Alk kaufen kann. Zudem bringe ich jeweils ein paar Früchte mit. Mehr aufs mal bringt bei den beiden nichts.

Man lässt im Isaan niemanden von der Familie ganz fallen. Auch wenn er sich noch so dumm anstellt. Soziale Netze hängen tief. Die Verwandtschaft muss schlussendlich einspringen. Ich habe kein Problem damit, denn zu seinen guten Zeiten war mir Taa Rong eine grosse Hilfe. Den Lohn für seine Leistungen teilte er damals mit seinen Freunden immer zu gleichen Teilen. Er nahm nie etwas mehr für sich als Chef der Clique. Buddhisten würden sagen: damals schaffte er sich gutes Karma. Und davon zehrt er nun.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## Erwin

Die letzte Geschichte berührt mich. Die Wandlung vom Positiven zum Negativen könnte ich verstehen, wenn sie plötzlich geschieht, auf Grund eines schlimmen Ereignisses, aber die schleichende Entwicklung zum Negativen ist mir unbegreiflich. 

Erwin

----------


## thedi

Das Forum scheint wieder aufzuerstehen. Ich versuche mal etwas beizutragen.

----------


## thedi

Jedes Jahr macht meine Frau während der Pansaa (Buddhistischen Regenzeit) mit ihren Geschwistern, näheren Verwandten und engen Freunden ein _Tam Boon_ in unserem _Wat_. Dieses Jahr war es letztes Wochenende. Dazu wird am Vortag gross eingekauft und am grossen Tag schon ab 03:00 mit dem zubereiten der Speisen begonnen. Das geht dann alles um 10:30 ins Wat. Nach den Mönchen schlagen sich dann alle noch den Bauch voll und nach dem Aufräumen bekommt jeder noch ein paar Plastiktüten mit Speisen mit auf den Heimweg.

Obwohl nur rund 50 Personen mit essen, wird für weit über 300 gekocht. Grosse Pfannen voll Curry, _Laab_ (würziger Rindfleisch Hack), _Nam Kanom Sen_ (Thai Spaghetti Sauce), 40 kg _Kanom Sen_ (dazugehörige Thai Spaghetti), grosse Becken voller Süssspeisen, gebratene Fische und vieles mehr wird zubereitet.

Ein grosser Teil davon wird in den folgenden Tagen den Hühnern verfüttert.


Ich bin Jahrgang 1949. Unsere Kindheit wurde noch vor dem Wirtschaftswunder geprägt. Wir hatten nie Hunger, aber Verschwendung von Lebensmitteln wäre unmoralisch gewesen, das war ein Tabu. Für mich ist es auch heute noch selbstverständlich: wenn ich etwas koche, plane ich immer mit wie ich Reste verwerten kann. Wenn ich z.B. Pilze für ein _Züri Gschnätzeltes_ mit _Rösti_ brauche, dann gibt es am nächsten Tag gefüllte _Pastetli_ mit Pilzsauce und wenn immer noch was übrig ist eine Pizza mit Pilzen. Bei _Food waste_ ist mir nicht wohl - da kann ich nicht über meinen Schatten springen.


Meine Frau sieht das ganz anders. Sie ist noch aus der Generation als es hier im Dorf weder Elektrisch noch fliessendes Wasser gab. Kleider wurden aus selbst gewebten Stoffen genäht, Essen war von der Hand in den Mund was man halt beim Vieh hüten gerade so fand: ein Frosch, ein paar Käfer oder Fische zusammen mit dem was man am Wegrand von den Hecken abzupfen konnte. Sie hatten nur selten Hunger, aber oft gab es nur Reis mit einer Chillipaste aus dem Mörser.

Früchte oder Fleisch gab es nur bei Festen. Dann wurde ein Rind oder ein Schwein geschlachtet und es gab Fleisch im Überfluss. Mangels Kühlschrank konnte das ja nicht aufbewahrt werden.

Für meine Frau gehören daher grosse Schüsseln - _galamang_ (grosse Becken) - voll Speisen zu einem Fest. Tatsächlich ist für sie das Fest das grosszügige Einkaufen und dann das Zubereiten der Speisen, am Boden sitzend im Kreise ihrer Verwandten und Freunde. So wie für mich ein weihnachtliches Gefühl ohne Kerzen und Tannenzweige nicht aufkommen kann, ist für sie und ihre Geschwister ein Überfluss an Essen eine Voraussetzung für festliche Stimmung.

Da passen wir nicht zusammen. Aber natürlich mache ich gute Miene zum bösen Spiel. Drücke meiner Frau vorher zusätzliche 30’000 Baht in die Hand, lasse meiner Verwandtschaft freie Hand für den weiteren Verlauf des _Tam Boon_ und ziehe mich für den eigentlichen Anlass mit einem Buch in eine Hängematte im Garten zurück. Meine Thai Verwandtschaft versteht das und geniesst das grosse Fest dann ohne mich in vollen Zügen.

----------


## thedi

Letztes Wochenende kam unsere Tochter wieder einmal nach Hause. Sie hat in einer Moo Baan in Nonthaburi ein Haus gemietet und arbeitet dort zusammen mit einer Freundin im Homeoffice. Sie verdient dabei gerade genug zum Leben. Keine soziale Absicherung, keine Krankenkasse, keine Altersvorsorge - reiner Akkord. Wenn es keine Aufträge gibt, verdient sie nichts. So ist das Leben im Paradies…

Bisher ist sie jeweils mit einem Flug DMG - KKC gereist. Der Flug dauert nur 50 Minuten und kostet ca 1000 Baht. Allerdings braucht sie dort wie hier je ein Taxi die zwischen 300 und 800 Baht kosten. Zusammen gibt das rund 2000 Baht one way. Mit Wartezeiten plus Zeit im Taxi dauerte das Tür zu Tür rund 5 Stunden.

Mit dem Bus (Nakon Chai Air Busse sind zuverlässig) ist es etwas günstiger - ca 1200 Baht one way und dauert dafür Tür zu Tür etwas länger: ca 10 Std.

Nun gibt es noch Minibusse. Die holen sie zu Hause ab und bringen sie am Ziel zum Haus. Kostet 550 Baht und dauert Tür zu Tür ca 8 Stunden. Nachteil: die weichen den Staus aus und fahren daher nur in der Nacht wenn es weniger Verkehr hat. Es gibt täglich nur eine Fahrt. Abfahrt in Nonthaburi ca 22:00, Ankunft bei uns im Dorf ca 06:00. das ist noch recht angenehm. Rückweg Abfahrt hier im Dorf ca 18:00, Ankunft bei ihrem Haus in Nonthaburi 02:00, also mitten in der Nacht. Die Fahrer seien sehr freundlich, tragen ihr sogar das Gepäck bis ins Haus. Nervig seien allerdings die Umwege die sie fahren müssen um weitere Fahrgäste ein- oder auszuladen.

----------


## wein4tler

Wie kommt man an diese Minibusse? Gibt es da einen Busbahnhof oder geht es über eine App?

----------


## thedi

Bei uns ist das Mund zu Mund Propaganda. Jemand kennt die Handy Nummer. Alles low tech.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------

